# Avena Sativa



## Guest (Apr 1, 2005)

My mum sent me some of this herbal stuff from Bioforce. Its called Avena Sativa. Its basically wild oats. It says that it can help anxiety/depression, and basically calm you. Shes been taking it for months and says its helps her, and even her pharmacist is recommending it to his customers. 
Was just wondering if anyone ever tried it. Its harder to come by in the States, although online i saw that the Vitamin Shoppe sells the pill verson.
Ive been taking it for 4 days now, too early to say if it works.


----------

